# Sky Still In Charge of UK Tivo Marketing?!



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

I just came across this rather embarrassing web page on the Tivo UK website. It seems that Tivo now care so little about their public image in the UK that they are still prepared to say that Sky is responsible for all of the marketing of its services in the UK.

See www.uk.tivo.com/5.3.asp



> ****TiVo's leadership in the UK is grounded in its ability to leverage its partners to establish a strong local management team. BSkyB has exclusive advertising, marketing and distribution rights for TiVo in the UK. BSkyB takes the lead on the development of TiVo's marketing, customer service and distribution strategies in the UK with guidance from TiVo*.
> 
> Sky Mgmt Team
> 
> ...


Surely they can get rid of this now purely historic and entirely inaccurate web page in terms of the current arrangements for Tivo UK.

Also as things now stand Sky are only responsible for Tivo UK customer services and so far as marketing of PVRs goes they are only interested in selling Sky+ and Sky HD in the UK.:down:


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

What can they market now anyway ?

No new tivos for sale... only reconditioned ones...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> What do they market?


Well in view of the fact that:-



> BSkyB takes the lead on the development of TiVo's marketing, customer service and distribution strategies


Well I assume that Tivo UK's BSkyB marketing experts have taken the decision that the public only want Sky+ units because they clearly work so much better than Tivos and not at all because Sky+ units are simply far more profitable for Sky to sell.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

And removing it would gain... what, exactly?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> And removing it would gain... what, exactly?


It would reflect current reality rather than ancient history that no longer applies.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Out of date page in deprecated part of web site shock!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> Out of date page in deprecated part of web site shock!


A current Google search is still finding this page though, even if it is no longer linked to the home page.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Dayum! Does that mean Google is in on the conspiracy too then?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> Dayum! Does that mean Google is in on the conspiracy too then?


Obviously they are in on the conspiracy in view of the other mysterious Google link pointed out by your main commercial rival to a yet to be created page on the Freesat website intended to sell UK Freeview Tivos.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Huh?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> A current Google search is still finding this page though, even if it is no longer linked to the home page.


For all those thousands searching for "tivo uk marketing"!


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I just phoned it through to the Daily Mail; if we can work a Muslim, Traveller or drunk 21 year old girl in, they'll run it.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Got it!:

Gypsy Muslim Girl Stumbles Across Web Inaccuracy While Drinking Cider

Genius! Now, The Sun want sex in it somehow.


----------



## britcub (Jan 19, 2004)

Gypsy Muslim Girl Stumbles Across Web Inaccuracy While Drinking Cider with her Pimp


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Lol!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Actually, if it's the Daily Wail, this version would be better 

Outcry As BBC Shows Gypsy Muslim Girl Stumbling Across Web Inaccuracy While Drinking Cider with her Pimp


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Carl, you're on the right lines, but this would be more realistic:

Church Outrage As Channel4 Gypsy Muslim Girl Aged 4 Stumbles Across Web Inaccuracy While Drinking Cider with her Pimp
Pete Doherty Supports Her


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Jeremy Kyle version:

How can I buy a TiVo with my drink and drugs addiction? Lie detector results!


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Anyone else having fun yet, or is it just me?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

and just think all this could be taking olace in Macclesfield 

Now what was that Pimps name ? 

Or should he only be refferred to as Mr P the whistleblower


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

ooooooh - you want it topical! With Thanks to Sir J Crosby for the idea.

Sir Pete77 resigns from TiVo Community
*Sir Pete77 has resigned as a member of an internet forum, the TiVo Community.*

The move follows allegations that, when surfing the web for obscure electrical items, he found a web page making allegations of the responsibilities of BSkyB that are unfounded.

Pete77, who was a member from 2006, said there was "no substance to the assertions".

...et al...


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

ColinYounger said:


> Anyone else having fun yet, or is it just me?


I'm quite enjoying myself too, bag-head. (Sorry. Was that bag-ist )


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

cwaring said:


> bag-head


Hey - you've got to protect your identity from the media when you're out in public, you know.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Hey we need to be careful or Lord Pete may accuse us of taking his thread off topic


----------

